# Hello from Branson! Yea, you know you love it here!



## pmgpriebe (Aug 16, 2008)

What's up everyone. I notice there are alot of Vendors on here as well as Teachers, Students, Assistants, Guru's and more! I am very thankful I found this site and now I am just curious why none of my vendors told me about it.. 

I look forward to the wealth of knowledge from everyone out there that knows so much about the industry and the willingness to help each other out that I have seen so commonly on the forums so far. It is easily worth the $50 donation. Keep up the great work!

I work for a theatrical lighting company based here in Branson called Theatreworks. I am honored to work hand in hand with alot of you and I hope that we continue to help each other out to provide the best support for the people that drive the business.. 

That's every single one of you! 


OK, you can stop blushing now.. 

I also like strawberries, cookie dough ice cream.. and people that dress up in animal outfits and try to breakdance.. Im telling you, you just have to see it to understand.. 

Also my birthday was on the 13th.. Happy late birthday anyone?.. haha.. kidding!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 16, 2008)

pmgpriebe said:


> ...I also like...people that dress up in animal outfits and try to breakdance...


No animal outfits that I can recall, but how about a Source4 costume? http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/off-topic/4890-putting-face-name-12.html#post99033


----------



## pmgpriebe (Aug 16, 2008)

That would be hilarious. I scoured that topic and couldn't find an actual picture of someone that did it, just talking about it. That would be hilarious to see. I would gladly throw my one's and five's on the floor to see someone try to breakdance in a S4 costume at LDI this year. Im sure it wouldn't be an issue of getting them to try as long as we spent enough time at the TMB booth..


----------



## soundlight (Aug 16, 2008)

Speaking of TMB, they have the weirdest swag - I now own a pair of TMB socks that I got at the place that I worked this summer.


----------



## pmgpriebe (Aug 16, 2008)

Really? I have never seen their sock swag.. That is pretty odd. Even though deep down I do want a pair, 

Some of the most recent stuff we got that I love is Martin's new posters with Metallica, Pink, Christina Aguilara and more. They are cleanly designed and they are great pictures. Im actually going to put them in a nice frame and place them in my spare bedroom/office/music room with some other nice posters we have got in the past.

I also like Avolites lighters we got last year that had a LED in them, and says. "Steve says stop smoking!".. Those crack me up. And of course TMB's with the bottle opener on it..


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 16, 2008)

pmgpriebe said:


> That would be hilarious. I scoured that topic and couldn't find an actual picture of someone that did it, just talking about it. That would be hilarious to see. I would gladly throw my one's and five's on the floor to see someone try to breakdance in a S4 costume at LDI this year. Im sure it wouldn't be an issue of getting them to try as long as we spent enough time at the TMB booth..



I'll do it if someone will pay for me to go to LDI! (Grovel... grovel...)


----------



## pmgpriebe (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe you should start a foundation for you..  I bet you could get some donations for sure. 

Also, I was going to post in the topic "Name with a face" but added some photo's to the album they give you on here. Was having some uploading problems earlier so I stopped uploading them but there are a few on there.. So now you guys can put a face with the name..


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 16, 2008)

pmgpriebe said:


> Maybe you should start a foundation for you..  I bet you could get some donations for sure.



Well, I qualified for a free vendor's hall pass, and I can go to all the free breakfast classes, it's transportation and lodging.  

I'll revamp the S4 costume too... actually get the degree on the barrel (I was thinking 36°) and maybe a c-clamp for my yoke headband.


----------



## pmgpriebe (Aug 16, 2008)

Sounds good.. Make sure its an EDLT Barrel though..  Would be really neat if you could have like a Micro Ellipse to project out the top of the barrel.. Some clever Gobo of your choice. (nothing against using a real S4, but a Micro would be lighter and not so hot..  

Although it would be kinda ironic having the Altman fixture in a ETC costume. Just would be neat to actually have it project. None the less, having a S4 outfit alone is good enough.


----------



## Van (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Sounds like you'll fit right in! I do love Branson went there when I was a kid before the explosion. Fromwhat I understand I wouldn't recognize it now. Do they still do Shepard of the Hills ? I remember when I saw it the last thing that happened before intermission was the Baldknobbers setting fire to the cabin, then at intermission they'd let kids come to the stage and form a bucket brigade to put it out. I bet they don't do that anymore.......


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to Controlbooth

Learn Lots, Contribute Even More.


----------

